# Duff's Paludarium 12x12x18: Plants Only



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

It all started with planted aquariums back in 2004 or so, then turned into high tech, then back to low tech. On to Ripariums and now I've made my way to a Paludarium. I'm not sure how I missed the frog world until now but I have found amazing inspiration from all the wonderful set ups here! Maybe a frog will be in my future but for now it is a plant only tank. Here is the construction part, though I did forget to take some pictures through out the process but you get the idea. 

Right now I have a Eheim 2211 for filtration and a Rapid LED PAR38 80 degree (had it on hand). 

Substrate is Hydrophytes Ion Brick (love this stuff!) Back ground is a combo of Cork Bark, Tree Fern Panels and peat with ABG mix for the dry base. There is about 3/4 inch between the water and the false bottom.























































Here's a photo with the plant names, I'd be appreciative if anyone can comment on my lay out and give suggestion on if I have the plants placed in the best position or recommend any changes? (Right now I am hand misting the tank)










Thank you for any feedback you might be able to give me!

Duff


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Lookn' great Duff!


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

looks good none of the plants in there are really high light plants. my playstele vellota is almost at ground level and is growing and blooming well in my tank. for a higher light orchid you could look into ascocendas, neofinitias, oncidiums, or dendrobiums.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks very nice. My personal preference would be more vines, but just go with very small growing - Oak Leaf Fig, Ficus sp. Panama, Pep. hoffmannii, Pep. sp. 'Isbella", etc. Small leaves, not fast growing, just someting to add in more interest to the background. Java moss would look nice growing on some of the branches as well, or other small epiphytic ferns if you can find them/afford them.


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice build. even better when it starts to grow..


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Pep. emarginella is one of my faves. super small leaves, which is great for a small tank.
I also like lemmaphyllum microphyllum, a small leaf epi-fern. 
And Riccardia looks really sweet and grows well on the wetter driftwood.


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Great info and appreciate the plant suggestions. I do plan on adding more vines and a few plants then let it settle in for a bit. 

The top that came with the tank is mesh so I took it apart yesterday and will replace the mesh with glass and a smaller vent towards the back for airflow. I picked up the glass yesterday, now I just need to cut / install it. Right now I have plastic wrap over the top to keep the humidity up. 

The light is also temporary I ordered a smaller LED bulb from Light Your Reptiles and just waiting for it to arrive. 

For moss i am going to try Christmas, Java, and Riccia I have on hand. But am hesitant to add them now as I don't think the humidity is high enough just yet to keep the wood/sphagnum moist enough. Once the glass is installed in the top I'll add moss to the branches.

Quick question, Does anyone have a suggestion on how big to make the vent on the top? I was going to cut the glass about 1 1/2 to 2 inches shorter and then add screen material so the end result would be about an inch wide and 12 inches long across the top back portion of the top. Does that sound about right? 

Thanks again!

Duff


----------



## SteveR (Jul 26, 2012)

Very nice!

This is very much like what I am aiming for in my 12x12x18. I too am using the Eheim 2211... and am currently undecided about how to plumb it.. looks like you just went through the top?

I just ordered a diamond cutter and though I would install a 1" bulkhead in the back... this it primarilly to feed a waterfall.

My thread here:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/85498-newbie-terrarium-build.html

Quiestion - I assume your false bottom is about 3" (or less)... are you using some kind of skimmer for the eheim intake? Did you have trouble keeping the inlet below water?

I too am using cork and tree fern panels... did you just break up the panels and silicone in place to get this look or is it GreatStuff too?

I am just getting to the background and really would like to copy some of your look.

Thanks!


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Steve! I actually decided it was time to update this and post a few new photos. 

If I had to do over I would definitely go the drilling/bulk head way! I did go over the top and the 2211 struggled a bit for the 1st day or so but since then it's been perfect. I cleaned out the filter pads today (waste of time as they were pretty darn clean) and when I started it backup, it primed immediately, no air issues and is completely silent once again - I have to check it from time to time to make sure it's pumping and sure enough it is! I have a false bottom that is 3 inches and have found like so many others that the wood wicks moisture to the substrate. but in my case it's not been a big issue since I only hand mist. The substrate is moist but not soaking wet and I have about 1/2 inch to 1/4 inch space between the water and substrate. The other think I would change is make the false bottom 4 inches and move the wood up another inch off the bottom. That would have given me more water to work with and more space between the substrate and water and made the wood more visible.

For the intake I added tubing so it would reach the bottom of the tank (1/2 inch off the bottom) and a piece of window screen and zip tied it to the end of the tube. I also have 1/2 inch thick small square of poret foam that the intake sits on back in corner> I also added tubing to the outlet to reach the bottom and added a plastic 90 degree elbow to the outflow and directed towards the left front corner. There is no obvious flow in the tiny area in the front of the tank but it's keeping the water very clean. 

I did use pieces of cork bark (bought already broken up) and a few sections of tree fern panel broken up. I figured since this was my 1st go around I'd try a few things. I siliconed the cork bark and tree fern and then used GS in between. Topped that off with titebond 3 and peat. It's holding up great and I am still very happy with it. 

The challenge I've had with this tank is keeping the humidity up. I finally added tape over the lower front vent, I also replaced the screen top with glass and left a 1 1/2 inch vent at the back. Adding the tape to the front made a huge difference. I also added a 25mm fan last week and the plants seem much happier now. I do notice that the top of the tank is quite dry so I am hand misting 2 x a day. Seems to be working!

I'll head over and take a look at your build (and be jealous that your drilling it!) 

Here's the updated photos. The moss, HC and other water loving plants are very happy and growing like weeds. Since there are no animals going in this tank, mist with a diluted fert once a week and then dose dry ferts in the water column once a week as well.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

That looks great Duff! Those are some cool little orchids and other mini viv plants that you put in there.


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Devin! I was a bit surprised to see just how much some of them have grown when I took pictures today. It's been a bit of a challenge to hunt down small plants (that I can afford). Sadly I did manage to kill one of my little orchids  But I think I finally understand the tank well enough to do no further damage to the others. It's been a great learning experience. I must say I owe it to you, getting me hooked on terrestrial plant with my Riparium. I need to post updated pictures on it, as it is still very happy! I've gone so far as to break down 2 other tanks to give me space to try a 37g Paludarium.


----------



## SteveR (Jul 26, 2012)

So.. Im going to pummel you with a couple more questions... if I can...

1) Im looking at my screened top, and going to put glass in it.. the zoo med top fits nice (and locks in place) so I want to keep that... did you just cut the screen out and silicone some glass in? Not sure there is a 'good' way to secure the glass - either from the bottom or on top. I though I could cut the screen out but leave 1/3" around the perimeter which should give enough 'support' to hold the glass up if mounted on top.. then silicone top and bottom.

2) You mention the wood wicking water up. Is that a good thing... mostly? I have tons of cork and in fact a long piece that I am fitting into the corner to hide the water intake hose. I am wondering if I should extend it all the way through the false bottom, rather than sitting it up on top of the eggcrate. I do not have quite as much 'waterfront' as you have, so would I may not be able to layer cork in the front as you did. (which is very nice, by the way)

3) A fan.. if it can be hidden might be a good idea I am thinking. How is your fan powered? Looks like a PC fan... do you have it wired to an A/C adapter? I think finding a hidden spot for it, or perhaps mounting into the hood would be beneficial... maybe put it on a timer so that it runs like for an hour a couple times a day or something.

Thank you again...


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Of course, I am happy to give you the details, but do know I am no expert  

1. on the Top, I flipped it over so I was working form the back, took a flat head screw driver and slide it in-between the screen and the black trim the holds it in. The little raised points finally "popped" with enough light pressure. I moved the flat head another cm or co and twisted it - eventually breaking the all the little points (and saving the 4 pieces of black trim. The Screen was taken out (some of it was still stuck to the solid piece of trim. I lightly sanded the the solid top and 4 pieces with 100 grit. Wiped clean with rubbing alcohol. Took clear silicone and added a medium bead around the plastic top right on top of the small raised plastic bump, inserted the glass (there is about 3-4 MM over hang on the glass round the top) While still wet I filled the entire void around the glass and then a small bead of silicone on the 4 black pieces and put them back in place. Some of the silicone oozed out the top but i did press down fairly hard to get a good seal. I let everything dry over night and then used a razor blade to clear up the excess that oozed out when viewed from the top. Let it sit for 5 days and put it on the tank. I did have the glass cut 1 & 1/2 inches short and then siliconed mesh to the glass and plastic to give me a vent. (I can take pictures for that tonight of you want me too?) The whole top is very strong and since it's such a small piece of glass I suspect it will do fine over time. the glass edges are encased on silicone on top and bottom and since it was all done while the silicone was "wet" it should hold up even though it is plastic to glass. 

2) if I were to do it over, I would have siliconed the wood back and bottom to prevent this as much as I could. That might have/should have allowed me to use more types of plants that like a bit of a drier substrate. I'm watching the plants closely and it appears that they are adjusting to a moist substrate but one or two seem to be struggling a bit. If they are the same in another month I will pull them out and go for crypts and anubias as they are fine with the moisture. so it's not a deal breaker for me but may require me to change some of the plants out. 

3) the fan still needs to be hidden and is just propped up in the corner for now. I plan to take a piece of GS that is the same size as that opening where you can see the filter pipes and fit the fan into it and cover it in peat so it's less obvious but I am still trying to determine what angle is the best. I think pointing up is so far as it hits the top of the glass and circles down the front. here are the parts I used to make the fan. Its pretty much dead silent but it is in a room that has more ambient noise to begin with so if it were in a bedroom you may hear it clearly. I swapped out the 25mm for a 40mm and like the flow better. 

Fan Controller: 




Fan: 




Power: 12V AC Adapter - Rapid LED
(I opted to go this route so I would not have the do any splicing and have a clean look, I also bought their fan controller but was not happy with it on the 40mm fan) 

Adapter: DC Jack Adapter - Rapid LED

The fan is on a timer: 



(On for 2 hours off for 2 hours, I did add tape over the front lower vent and run the fan longer since their so much water in the tank. The humidity stays right around 80% or so with quick hand misting once or twice a day)


----------



## SteveR (Jul 26, 2012)

Duff - hey - I really appreciate you taking the time for the detailed response.

Good to hear I might be able to pop of the supports for the screen. I was sort of assuming they were glued in and would snap off. (They still might, I guess...) ... but I will give it a try.

And good info on the soaked wood.. I will keep it out of the water for now..

and the fan info good too...

As Elvis would say.... Thankyouverymuch. 

-S


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Time for a quick update! My plan is to keep a photo update every month or so. So... Here is it is at the 60 day mark 

I need to trim a few plants on the bottom but I think I finally am getting closer to having the fan/humidity levels figured out. The op of the tank is still pretty dry but there is plant growth and few new plants. I am most happy with the plants in and near the water section, they are all very happy and the HC and moss are continuing to fill! I pulled the oak leaf ficus to a much drier spot and hope it settles in better. I did also add isopods and spring tails as a cleaning crew and they quickly took care of a few little mold spots that had popped up on the wet wood. 

I welcome any feed back or suggestions if you see plants that should be moved (or any other feedback)


----------



## EricBel (Aug 24, 2012)

That's a really nice setup! I like seeing the progress of the build too


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Time for an update! About 4 months of growth and everything seems to be pretty happy. The wet area at the bottom is growing like crazy and was in need of a trim. It's a bit more tame now but could use a bit more trimming. The orchids have all bloomed at least once and the Oak Leaf Ficus is finally taking off now that I moved it about 1 inch above the substrate ticked into a pocket in one of the cork bark pieces. It has about 2 inches of nice healthy growth. I moved a few more anubias into the dirt area and they also seem quite happy in their new home. 

Full tank Shot: 









Wet Area:









Microgamma finally starting to take off and the Masdevallia Herradurae is in bloom:


















Over all very happy with this little tank - Although, I still wish I had drilled it!


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

Its fabulous.


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks ICS523!!!

Time for an update! It's now at about the 6 month mark and the tank is still very happy. I think I need to mist the top half a bit more. I'm still very happy and amazed as how the live sphagnum, HC and moss have really taken over. The wood is all but covered now!










Happy Sphagnum moss:









A few happy Orchids:









Looking down - Oak Leaf Ficus Finally taking off


















Oops - forgot the full tank shot









And another little orchid hiding in the shadows


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

That looks good Duff! Your plant selection is on point and it makes the enclosure seem a lot larger.


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow... Just wow...
This cant be a 12x12x18"! It makes my 18x18x24" look tiny and empty! You did an amazing job and those plants look happier than pigs in mud.


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Diggenem, papajuggalo!

It does look bigger in the pics but a royal pain to got into it and trim! With the side wall there's only about almost 8 inches from side to side and 10 inches from top to substrate. Other then drilling the tank, I now wish the side were slimmer - once the plants grow in the extra contoured sides are a waste of space. Live and learn


----------



## philly phrog guy (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks awesome duff!! How often do you have to trim that pc fan plant?


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

I finally took the time to take a few photos of this tank. Hoping to find the time to thin it out a bit, but overall everything seems to still be happy at about the 9 month mark.


----------



## RubberDuckey273 (Apr 11, 2011)

Awesome! I have a spare 12x12x18 that I've been wanting to set up, possibly for an E. agricolae (gecko) but I haven't been able to figure out how I want to do it. This looks really nice!


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

I know this is an older thread but is this tank still going? And I was wondering if you could let me know exactly what your lighting set up was/is? And one more thing, what type of moss is that on the upper tear? Is it a different variety than the stuff on the lower tear?I'm looking for a low growing(short and fuzzy)variety like that. Thanks.


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi ChrisAZ, it sure is! 

I've got a 13w Jungle Dawn over (I've been extremely happy with it). The moss on the upper level is a low growing moss (from Manuran here on dendroboard) that now has Hemianthus callitrichoides and a bits of riccia growing in it. The lower section is mainly emmersed Java Moss, Live Sphagnum moss and Hemianthus callitrichoides. 

I thinned it out substantially about 2 months ago for another build I did but it's slowly coming back. I'll get a few updated photos this weekend.

If you ever need moss, Manuran's got great offerings from time to time and well worth picking some up.

Hope this helps answer your questions 


Duff


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## mollbern (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah, wow, this is a great build. 

Would love to see any updates!


----------



## Adam R (Jun 26, 2013)

i would have planted the oak leaf creeping fig much higher. it really likes to spead itself out and dominate a region. very strange, in your grow out i can barely see it.

all in all nice looking tank though


----------



## Shaggy2061 (May 26, 2013)

that is beautiful tank there


----------

